# Minn Kota vs Motorguide Quick Release



## timogleason

I have no idea - BUT I DOUBT IT...


----------



## State fish rob

mount the mg to an aluminum plate. Mount plate to mk puck 
You might just redrill puck w/o xtra plate Good luck


----------



## zlenart

okay, that's what I figured. Looking like I'll have to buy a new quick release set up or just bolt it directly on. Just wanted to check before I got started on this. 

thanks!


----------



## Marco Mike

Just out of curiosity and my own consideration, why are you switching?


----------



## zlenart

Everything that I read when looking into said the motorguide was quieter and that just about everything else was equal. I was able to get the Xi3 with GPS features for $200 less than the cheapest i pilot motor I could find. I also don't think I would like the massive remote for the I pilot.


----------



## Jpscott1

I dont see why you couldn't retrofit the MK mounting base to your new Motorguide motor and then place the Motorguide on the MK puck. You will have to drill new holes in the MK base to get it to fit the Motorguide. You might need to move the puck forward or backward to get the correct placement of the new Motorguide- but you should be able to make it work by accounting for all of this when you retrofit the MK mount to the Motorguide. It shouldnt be all that difficult--- probably looking at drilling 4 holes in the MK mount to get it to line up with the Motorguide. Good luck.


----------



## zlenart

Well the main reason I would like to use it is to keep from drilling new holes in my skiff. If I have to move it, I'll end up getting a motorguide one or mounting direct so that it's done right.


----------



## Jpscott1

zlenart said:


> Well the main reason I would like to use it is to keep from drilling new holes in my skiff. If I have to move it, I'll end up getting a motorguide one or mounting direct so that it's done right.


Then leave the puck where it is and mount the Motorguide to the old MK base. It should work fine. Just make sure you position the Motorguide on the MK base so that it works properly. I have retrofitted mounts from MK and Motorguide before.


----------



## State fish rob

Drill any thing you need to to keep from redrilling boat 4 bolts are a plenty good luck


----------



## zlenart

Hey guys, wanted to follow up. Motorguide actually has the Minn Kota bolt holes drilled on their trolling motors! (at least the Xi3) So I was able to mount the motor directly to the Minn Kota quick release puck.


----------



## WesLA

zlenart said:


> Hey guys, wanted to follow up. Motorguide actually has the Minn Kota bolt holes drilled on their trolling motors! (at least the Xi3) So I was able to mount the motor directly to the Minn Kota quick release puck.


Awesome to hear. I was hoping I didn’t have to re-drill any holes. I’m wanting to swap from a minn Kota to a motorguide xi5. How your liking the xi3?


----------

